
5 reasons why Yahoo is making a $1.1 billion mistake - bmillipede
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/19/yahoo-mistake-tumblr/?section=money_topstories&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fmoney_topstories+Top+Stories
======
greghinch
Author seems to be focused on how Yahoo can generate a profit on the
investment through advertising revenue in the short term. That seems pretty
short sighted to me.

The pattern I've seen since Mayer took over has been about 1) improving
developer talent 2) focusing on what's doing well in the Y! properties and
making that even better. Hopefully she's thinning the ranks of middle
management behind the scenes as well. The company isn't going to turn around
overnight, but you combine Tumblr, Flickr, and Mail, and suddenly you are
getting a pretty robust social network with an existing userbase to rival
Facebook, without having to ramp up a new product from zero like Google did
with Plus.

~~~
jacquesm
Tumblr+flickr+mail does not even get close to being a social network with an
existing userbase to rival Facebook.

What it nets you is three independently operated (non integrated) software-as-
a-service offerings, a fragmented user experience, a branding nightmare and a
userbase that is a small fraction of Facebook's once you've done the
undoubling / removal of dead accounts.

What other businessmodel than advertising would you suggest Yahoo should use?

------
beedogs
This purchase looks like this decade's Geocities. Yahoo can't seem to stop
itself from wasting money on crap.

